# resizing of a Volume.



## anjul.chauhan (Jul 2, 2009)

Dear All,

I am new to Mac. I am using Mac Power Pc G5 having 10.4.11.
I want to make an application which will resize a volume(Increase and decrease size of volume).

I am using DiskUtil resizeVolume command for that but 

1. It does not work correctly on power pc (its require reboot of system)
2. It does not increase the size of volume to its previous size if size is decreased previously and so on...

So can please any body show me the way how can I resize my volume (Both on Intel and Power Pc).

Any help would be appericated.

Thanks
Anjul


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 7, 2009)

Why would you want to resize a volume? Silly question, I know...


----------



## anjul.chauhan (Jul 7, 2009)

hi 

thanks for reply

I want to make an application which can resize a volume(Increase and decrease size of volume).


Thanks
Anjul


----------



## anjul.chauhan (Jul 8, 2009)

hi

thank for reply


I want to make an application which can resize a volume(Increase and decrease size of volume).

thanks 
Anjul


----------



## Jesse714 (Jul 26, 2009)

Meaning like a partition on your hard drive?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 26, 2009)

We can help, but one question I have is this: what beautiful and awesome features will your application have that the other disk-resizing applications that work correctly and beautifully and are already available don't have?

Seems like you're trying to re-create the wheel, as there are a few really great apps out there already that do exactly what you describe -- unless, of course, yours has some whiz-bang feature that the others do not have.


----------

